# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Something Choking Me..I cant breath!!!

## HypnoPsychE

I just remembered about this event that occurred to me a few month back.
I was sleeping and all of a sudden i can't breathed and i cant moved at all.

It felt like something was sitting on my chest and choking my neck!
I tried to scream but i just couldn't open my mouth and say something.
This has happened for nearly *7* times in my life. ::shock:: 

In some religion, it is believe that a *Genie* is sitting on you and choking you! S**T :Eek: !..I don't know how far is the truth.

I still couldn't find any scientific explanation that could clarify this matter thoroughly.
I hope anyone around might have gone through what i went and would share their experience.

Thanks. :smiley:

----------


## dragonoverlord

Sometimes the pressing feeling on y our chest might include a non existent hag or genie in your case.

but rest assured that it is just sleep parlaysis.

I sometimes get sleep parlaysist once 3 times in the same day ::D: 

Usually i have some control over me depsite being paralysiszed. Like i cant move except i can twitch my arm or leg or soemthing right. and oddly enough if i twitch alot i can wake up.

So once i was dismayed to find myself compeetely parlyzed excpet for my big toe!!

It took alot of big toe twitiching to wake up but i did....

----------


## peppy

felt like u couldn't breath, eh? I'd be freaked out if that happened to me.

----------


## HypnoPsychE

> Sometimes the pressing feeling on y our chest might include a non existent hag or genie in your case.
> 
> but rest assured that it is just sleep parlaysis.
> 
> I sometimes get sleep parlaysist once 3 times in the same day
> 
> Usually i have some control over me depsite being paralysiszed. Like i cant move except i can twitch my arm or leg or soemthing right. and oddly enough if i twitch alot i can wake up.
> 
> So once i was dismayed to find myself compeetely parlyzed excpet for my big toe!!
> ...



I can fully assured you, i know how Sleeping Paralysis feel like.
Even if its really SP, why i cant breathe?
Sleeping paralysis occurred when you're body are shutting down without knowing that you're mind are wide awake.

What happened to me didn't take place when im about to sleep...no it happened during sleeping time itself.
I felt like my whole body are tied down and something heavy are sitting on me,making me unable to breathe.

When it happened last time, i was suffocating for more than a minute, and at last i think about god and ask him to help me. I gathered all my strength and lifted my right hand and thrust  upward and i was free...finally.

They say, for every house...theres always a spirit or genie watching over you. Waiting when you began to stray off the path of righteousness and they will come to punish you!






> felt like u couldn't breath, eh? I'd be freaked out if that happened to me.



I pissed in my pant mate!

----------


## Bonsay

That is sleep paralysis and the Old hag syndrome. Some of it's symptoms are being unable to move, unable to breathe, seeing hallucinations matching the other symptoms (Alien abductions, witches sitting on the chest, etc.).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Hag_Syndrome

----------


## Zek

Hi hypnopsyche, I have this pretty often.  I know that its classed as sleep paralysis but sometimes it feels a lot more real than other times.  I get the feeling of someone sitting on my chest and being unable to breathe, move or even blink.  My brain goes into panic mode cos I think 'oh no not this again'  A couple of times I have seen the thing that is 'sat' on me.  All I can describe it as is a huge cats face (its a sort of large triangular face - bigger than a human face - with big cat shaped eyes.  Its features are really indistinct as I seem to be seeing in grainy black, white and grey (this is why it feels so real as they are the only colours I can see in my room at night with the curtains shut)   I have seen another of these 'things' in the corner of the room while one has been looking down at me and other times I dont see the other one but can feel that it is there.

Whatever it is...sleep paralysis or something else its a really horrible experience and I hope you don't get it again  :Sad:

----------


## SKA

HypnoPsyche. This phenomenon is known as "Old hag"
Your mind awakes, but your body is still asleep and you feel Paralysed and as if you can't breathe. Sometimes it feels as if there is a malevolent presence next to your bed holding you in it's grasp.

I've even saw my motionlessbody during one such experience and the "figure" next to my bed. I rose out of my body and charged headfirst into it to scare it away, or at least that's how I experienced it, only to feel it's grip tighten times 10 on my body.

The key to overcomming this is much simpler than you might imagine: Don't give way to fear. The key to do something about it, and even possibly end up in a dream lucidly, is to be fearless, knowing it can't harm you at all, relax and don't resist it. You will drift back asleep and it's grip will lessen on you.

----------


## mylucidworld

I experienced this the other night when i awoken from a lucid dream. I woke up and this gigure was tightly holding me which made me a bit scared, so i tryed to wake up woithout any luck so i decided to just relax and wait till i wake up. Then in my head i heared something scream which made my jump out of my bed!

I also experienced the sitting on the chest thing but it was in a lucid dream. I was just about to score with this girl but when she sat on me it felt like a house was on top of my chest, very uncomfortable.

----------


## bro

This is a normal effect of sleep paralysis. Don't worry too much. In fact, take it as a gift, it can be a great avenue to lucidity if you use it properly. Next time that happens, lay there, visualize and fantasize, let the sensations take you away. If you're careful not to move, since you're already in SP, you may just find yourself in and LD very soon.

----------


## ParadigmShift

could be sleep apnea. Are you fat?

----------


## Zek

Great advice there SKA and bro, Im gonna try to remember that in future  :smiley:

----------


## HypnoPsychE

Guys, thanks you so much for all the guidance and information.
I wouldn't have known it without your help.





> could be sleep apnea. Are you fat?



Nope...i weight about 69 kilograms.

----------


## HypnoPsychE

> This is a normal effect of sleep paralysis. Don't worry too much. In fact, take it as a gift, it can be a great avenue to lucidity if you use it properly. Next time that happens, lay there, visualize and fantasize, let the sensations take you away. If you're careful not to move, since you're already in SP, you may just find yourself in and LD very soon.



well...i have no problem in restricting myself to make any sort of move but in my case,..i couldnt breathe...so i dont have a choice.
Is there any trick that could make my body remain in the SP state and enable me to breathe without a problem?

----------


## wackomacko

> I just remembered about this event that occurred to me a few month back.
> I was sleeping and all of a sudden i can't breathed and i cant moved at all.
> 
> It felt like something was sitting on my chest and choking my neck!
> I tried to scream but i just couldn't open my mouth and say something.
> This has happened for nearly *7* times in my life.
> 
> In some religion, it is believe that a *Genie* is sitting on you and choking you! S**T!..I don't know how far is the truth.
> 
> ...



i often have dreams where ssomthing like that is happening but i try to scream and shout but my mouth wont open. its a horrible feeling at the time, but when you awake its quite cool

----------


## G0MPgomp

Ended the paralysis to late... 

Next time if it happens again, know your imiagination.  :smiley:  
(Intent!)

----------


## Loner

Huh. I never knew what it was until just now, but I experienced that Old Hag thing a few times when I was younger. I'd wake up in the complete darkness, which my room always was at night (no windows), and I'd be paralyzed. Just then I'd feel an etherial had reaching into my heart and trying to take posession of my soul, like Satan or an evil spirit was trying to posess my body. Of course I'd panic, fight the sensation, until adrenaline freed me from the paralysis. Scary stuff.

----------


## Jeff777

asthma attack perhaps?

----------


## Bearsy

> could be sleep apnea. Are you fat?



Weight is not the only factor when determining apnea.

My brother has it and he weighs 130 lbs.

I'm fat and I don't have it.

----------


## IZ

I also had a similar expirience when I was younger.

I was having a dream about some guy who seemed to be as evil as hitler, killing and yelling at everyone. No one stood up to him, but I did in the dream, and Hell broke loose. The feeling was umbearable, so I woke up. But when I did, I felt someone heavy sit on me. That actually made me exhale and make me go "Hooouuuff". And I felt that he grabed my right hand and felt two blades like siccsors trying to cut the top joint of my middle finger off. All this time I couldn't open my eyes. But I got worried and desperate to move. And I managed to get my eyes open, and I saw a black shadow slowly disapearing. This was a strange experience for me.

----------

